# No cycling on NBCSN in 2018?



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if NBC is broadcasting cycling? All the cycling races are listed only under their streaming service.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, it does look like aren't going to show any of it on TV. That sucks. I will under no circumstances pay for their streaming services. Guess we'll have to hope we can find other internet coverage. I really wish we could get Eurosport on TV here. Unfortunately I was afraid this would happen when they bought out Universal and they dumped most of the races to streaming only and hardly put any cycling on TV last year.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

KoroninK said:


> Wow, it does look like aren't going to show any of it on TV. That sucks. I will under no circumstances pay for their streaming services. Guess we'll have to hope we can find other internet coverage. I really wish we could get Eurosport on TV here. Unfortunately I was afraid this would happen when they bought out Universal and they dumped most of the races to streaming only and hardly put any cycling on TV last year.



You couldn't pay me to watch a TV feed in the USA. 70/30 ratio of fluff and "in-studio" and commercials to actual race content. NBC Gold is worth it. Now that my Eurosport is back to working via VPN I'll need to decide come Summer whether to renew.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Marc said:


> You couldn't pay me to watch a TV feed in the USA. 70/30 ratio of fluff and "in-studio" and commercials to actual race content. NBC Gold is worth it. Now that my Eurosport is back to working via VPN I'll need to decide come Summer whether to renew.


I have a link for Eurosport, unfortunately steaming is useless when I'm working or sleeping. I need to find some place to watch Eurosports broadcasts a few hours after the race is over.
My husband also said he was going to see if the VPN he's paying for on his computer can be used on more than one computer or not.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

KoroninK said:


> I have a link for Eurosport, unfortunately steaming is useless when I'm working or sleeping. I need to find some place to watch Eurosports broadcasts a few hours after the race is over.
> My husband also said he was going to see if the VPN he's paying for on his computer can be used on more than one computer or not.



Eurosport has on-demand as does NBC Gold. Eurosport UK's feeds have commercials these days, whereas NBC Gold is commercial free (or optional TV feed with all the commercials and fluff). Note that NBC Gold does not work even on a domestic VPN--NBC wants to spy your connection out.


IIRC Gold doesn't cover the Giro for god knows what reason.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Marc said:


> Eurosport has on-demand as does NBC Gold. Eurosport UK's feeds have commercials these days, whereas NBC Gold is commercial free (or optional TV feed with all the commercials and fluff). Note that NBC Gold does not work even on a domestic VPN--NBC wants to spy your connection out.
> 
> 
> IIRC Gold doesn't cover the Giro for god knows what reason.


The link I have for Eurosport that doesn't need a VPN is streaming only, no on-demand. But if I can get Eurosport on demand with a VPN I'll do that. I'm not giving NBC money for streaming when I'm already paying my satellite company for their TV channels. I also much prefer Eurosports announcers.
NBC doesn't have the rights to any of the Italian races.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Really slick how the subscription for NBC Gold only runs from the previous year's TdF to the Dauphine the following year. So if I sign up now I'm only good until June. 

Seriously, get a clue NBC. Actually, don't. This will give me the excuse I need to drop NBCSN and the Olympic channel. Morons


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Just fired off an email (and Facebook post) FWIW. I'm sure they're quivering in their boots, lol.

Hello,

As a fervent cycling fan, I find myself considerably dismayed over NBC's decision to forego television coverage of ALL of cycling's major events this season. That this comes on my decision last season to upgrade my cable service to afford me access to NBCSN and the Olympic channel, thereby allowing me access to watch these events, is especially disheartening. 

Given this, I explored the only option left to me, NBC Gold. While the price of $29.99 is one that I am willing to pay (especially after I drop the now unwanted, aforementioned channels), the fact that NBC has made what can only be seen as an exploitative decision to bilk customers out of more money by excluding the sport's biggest event, the Tour de France, from said package is a decision that will more than likely preclude me from subscribing. 

Cycling is (finally) entering the mainstream again as a fun sport to not only participate in, but to watch as well. Hopefully you as a network will recognize the opportunity to continue to bring more fans to the sport by making it more accessible, not less, as this current decision does.

Best regards,


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wetworks said:


> Just fired off an email (and Facebook post) FWIW. I'm sure they're quivering in their boots, lol.
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


Jeez... kiss your mother with that mouth?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Opus51569 said:


> Jeez... kiss your mother with that mouth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, we cyclists can be pretty profane. :lol:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

so they are basically going to charge you $60 a year to watch a whole season of pro cycling, huh? That's so lame.... I feel like I am resourceful enough not to fall for that, but I do like the simplicity of just being able to log on and watch. We'll see, but I am probably a "no way" as well.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

VPNs are cheaper and we need to find You Tube channels that have the races. Heck if we have to listen in other languages, maybe we'll pick up a new language while we're at it. Can't be the worst thing in the world.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> VPNs are cheaper and we need to find You Tube channels that have the races. Heck if we have to listen in other languages, maybe we'll pick up a new language while we're at it. Can't be the worst thing in the world.


I just feel like if I am paying $60 a season, I should get every major race on the World Tour calendar, not just some of the biggest races. They don't give you Flanders (one of the biggest Classics of the year), the freaking Giro D'talia (my favorite stage race), Strade Bianche (another one of my favorites), Amstel Gold, etc. It feels like overpaying for a substandard product basically. I like that it comes with on-demand, but they probably aren't getting my money without Flanders and the major Italian races though. 

Trek already streams a bunch of cyclocross races and Redbull streams the MTB XCO world cups, so I don't need all of that and they probably know it. Booo NBC!


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> I just feel like if I am paying $60 a season, I should get every major race on the World Tour calendar, not just some of the biggest races. They don't give you Flanders (one of the biggest Classics of the year), the freaking Giro D'talia (my favorite stage race), Strade Bianche (another one of my favorites), Amstel Gold, etc. It feels like overpaying for a substandard product basically. I like that it comes with on-demand, but they probably aren't getting my money without Flanders and the major Italian races though.
> 
> Trek already streams a bunch of cyclocross races and Redbull streams the MTB XCO world cups, so I don't need all of that and they probably know it. Booo NBC!


Exactly. Plus $60 if ridiculous for their coverage in the first place. For that kind of money I want Eurosports announcers plus Flanders, the Giro, Strade-Bianche, Lombardia and all the Spanish races (Valencia, Catalonia, Basques, Valencia and San Sebastian). Heck at this point with Contador doing some of the Spanish language telecasts I also want the option for Spanish Eurosport coverage as well. Who knows maybe we can actually learn it in the process.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow...first F1, and now cycling? What will they have left? Curling?????


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Wow...first F1, and now cycling? What will they have left? Curling?????


They seem to think the only sport that exists is NASCAR for some reason. Somehow we need to find a way to get Eurosport into this country.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

KoroninK said:


> They seem to think the only sport that exists is NASCAR for some reason. Somehow we need to find a way to get Eurosport into this country.



Eurosport is owned by the Discovery Communications....who are also responsible for all those trash "reality" fishing shows, The Oprah Winfrey Network, "Dirty Jobs", the joke of Shark Week, Myth busting....and who could forget the show "Man Versus Wild"-that was outed as being entirely faked....Also the "Alaskan Bush People", whose stars plead guilty to fraud....the star of Sons of Guns who was arrested on child molestation....the garage in "Highway to Sell" was under investigation for fraud...and the star of "American Guns" was also arrested for fraud.


Honestly post Discovery buyout (2014)....Eurosport has gone down hill in quality, and becomes more like NBC every year. Commercials are almost as bad, as is the useless editorial garbage they think viewers want.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Marc said:


> Eurosport is owned by the Discovery Communications....who are also responsible for all those trash "reality" fishing shows, The Oprah Winfrey Network, "Dirty Jobs", the joke of Shark Week, Myth busting....and who could forget the show "Man Versus Wild"-that was outed as being entirely faked....Also the "Alaskan Bush People", whose stars plead guilty to fraud....the star of Sons of Guns who was arrested on child molestation....the garage in "Highway to Sell" was under investigation for fraud...and the star of "American Guns" was also arrested for fraud.
> 
> 
> Honestly post Discovery buyout (2014)....Eurosport has gone down hill in quality, and becomes more like NBC every year. Commercials are almost as bad, as is the useless editorial garbage they think viewers want.


Thanks Marc! How soon after a stage are the on demand races available?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

PBL450 said:


> Thanks Marc! How soon after a stage are the on demand races available?


IIRC a half dozen hours usually. US Central time, the race airs in the morning-it'll be on-demand by mid/late-afternoon. Least that is how it used to be. Sometimes it takes longer. Their on-demand of a stage is usually left up for a week or two weeks after that stage.

For much of last year my VPN gateway's UK IP addy was blacklisted by Eurosport and I was locked out of my account back around May. Couldn't even cancel it, as the My Account page was geo-blocked too. Was thinking of canceling once my year was up, then when I checked again in December it has been back to working again. First time in years of VPNing into Eurosport that has happened. FWIW the German/"International" feed has far fewer interruptions/commercials/crap than the UK feed. Least that was the case last year. But not all races had an English language audio on the International feed.

I can tell you how it is this year once Tour Down Under starts come Monday. At least I don't think there's any cycling live this weekend. I was locked out much of last year (and went all in on NBC Gold), so maybe it has changed.



I'm kind of split because honestly the NBC Gold has been very good for the most part...where they cover the race. No commercials/ads at all. I hate their blockage of UDP/VPN connections though-it is none of their business if I in the US access their site via a US VPN gateway (I do for privacy reasons).


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info Marc.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Marc said:


> .....
> For much of last year my VPN gateway's UK IP addy was blacklisted by Eurosport and I was locked out of my account back around May. Couldn't even cancel it, as the My Account page was geo-blocked too. .....


Marc; it sounds like you need to use a proxy server based in that country. Fairly easy to do, too.

BTW, keep us all posted as to what our options are this year. Last year's TdF after-the-stage reviews on MSNBC were awful. The live coverage used British commentators, but were not repeated. I was following live reports on the tdf.fr site (en francais...) for most days.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

An alternate opinion: $60/year is well worth the value. That's less than one month's worth of subscription TV, which I don't have, and it's commercial free, replayable, and fast-forwardable. And, I don't have to mess with choppy and wildly variable quality feeds from pop-up crazy questionable sources.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't think I had any issues with my VPN service and Eurosport last year. At most I may have had to re-start the connection which usually assigns a new IP address and/or server IP address. Just caught up on the Tour de Ski (XC) race last night. The one thing that the Eurosport player has finally go right is the proper handling of time zones on the schedules. They actually show up with my local times, both day and hour so you don't have to do the time shifting math in your head. And there is now an add-on for Kodi that seems to let you access the player from a Kodi media player. I need to try that one out some more to see what all features it has, so far I've only been able to access highlights videos.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

moonmoth said:


> An alternate opinion: $60/year is well worth the value. That's less than one month's worth of subscription TV, which I don't have, and it's commercial free, replayable, and fast-forwardable. And, I don't have to mess with choppy and wildly variable quality feeds from pop-up crazy questionable sources.


Except many of us are already paying for cable/satellite TV and expect to have this on TV and not have to pay even MORE for their streaming service. I also refuse to pay for the announcers they currently have. There are only 2 I actually like listening too. If I'm going to pay for it I want announcers I actually like which would be Eurosports or give me a different language. I'm not paying extra to listen to Phil and Paul.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

KoroninK said:


> Except many of us are already paying for cable/satellite TV and expect to have this on TV and not have to pay even MORE for their streaming service. I also refuse to pay for the announcers they currently have. There are only 2 I actually like listening too. If I'm going to pay for it I want announcers I actually like which would be Eurosports or give me a different language. I'm not paying extra to listen to Phil and Paul.



The NBC Gold stream...as of last year....their commercial free stream was commentated by Matt Keenan and Robbie McEwan IIRC, only the commercial-filled as-live-on-TV stream had P&P. All the CX, being untelevised, is only commentated by Keenan.

Phil/Paul must have some some clause in their contract regarding limits of the use of their voice.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Marc, TY. That information makes it definitely not as bad. Still don't like having to pay extra, but at least this makes it hurt less. I can definitely deal with them calling races.


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

I consider NBC Gold well worth the money. Last year it cost 39.99 for the season starting with the TDF and still in progress. 29.99 is the price for the races from now to the end of June. I don't know what the price for the complete year next year will be, I was not able to find that information. I only pay 30 dollars a month for basic cable, no sports channels or anything premium, my wife likes to watch the news. Unfortunately, we live in a mountainous area with very unreliable reception, otherwise I would have an antennae.

You can watch live or archived at your convenience, commercial free with Robbie McEwen and Mathew Keenan, I liked them very much and frankly better than Phil and Paul and not having to listen to the rest of that team (Bob Roll, Jens, etc.) was fabulous.

The archived races are still available. I can watch the Tour or the Worlds or whatever even today. The amount of coverage for the stages was almost start to finish last year. It was great to watch some of the racing at the beginning of the stage when the breaks were trying to establish.

The quality of the video stream was quite high for the most part. I had periods when the download speed slowed a bit, and quality was still pretty good. I don't pay for the fastest connection in the world either.

You can watch the entire Junior Women's World RR if you want! Possibly the first time in history that race has been shown. Also, track racing!

I did have some trouble with audio on NBC's end for a few stages last year. They were aware of the problem and responded to my query about that. It did get fixed for the most part. Also, I found that IE was considerably more stable with the service than Firefox, which was prone to crashing. The Android app is also quite stable and comes with the package.

Considering that when I started cycling in the early 80's I paid 30 bucks a year (or whatever) to read about these races in a magazine a month after they were over, this seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Has anyone seen anything official regarding TV coverage of races? I kind of assumed NBC didn’t list any schedule for TV coverage to drive people toward NBC gold. I’ve been considering Gold, but as noted, Giro hole is disappointing and reviews of English Premier League Gold coverage are pretty dismal.


----------



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

NBC emailed me to say the Santos Tour Down Under will be broadcast beginning Feb 3 at 1:30am.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

FreeRojo said:


> NBC emailed me to say the Santos Tour Down Under will be broadcast beginning Feb 3 at 1:30am.


Yea the on-demand is already up for today's stage on NBC Gold....will watch later after CX Nats are done live streaming.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Today was the crit. The TDU starts on Tuesday.
TY for the info. Still not sure if I want to pay that much for it, but definitely like the announcers better.
FreeRojo, Thank you for the info.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Tour of Down Under is on.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The Tour Down Under is on. Oddly, it doesn't show on the schedule using voice recognition to find programming but does show when you say "cycling ".


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Yea TDU streaming on NBCGold is friggin Phil&Paul only. Alas.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Cycling Today was showing live stream last night which was available in the US, and it was definitely NBC's broadcast. But it was available to watch in the US without issues, so hope that remains for the week.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

According to my Directv guide, stage 2 of the tdu is on at tonight at 11:00 pm pst, nbcsn. I guess they want to give a little teaser so you'll want more and pay for gold.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

So far, as a new subscriber, I’d say I’m happy with NBC Sorts Gold. What they have vs don’t have is a huge issue, I d love to see them cover the Giro and all the classics. But the commercial free coverage is nice and I don’t mind casting it from. My phone to my tv at all.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

It appears the Italian races are at Futbol TV (internet streaming service only). You have to buy their regular package which is around $50 per month and then another $9 per month for the cycling package on top of the regular package. If you could just buy the cycling package without the base package I'd certainly consider doing it, but I'm not spending $60 for that per month.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Can't edit previous post because it won't show up. (Hate when that happens). Anyway it's not $50 per month it's $40 per month plus $9 per month for the cycling package add on.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Classics start this weekend and I can’t see anywhere available to watch. NBCgold package doesn’t indicate they are covering them.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

steephill.tv has links to various live and delayed feed form europe. it's basically where I have to get everything other than what gets bootlegged to Youtube.

they have Kuurne offered this weekend on Fubo. 7 day free trail. Maybe do VPN for the other listed live feeds

2018 Kuurne-Brussels-Kuurne Live Video, Preview, Startlist, Route, Results, Photos, TV


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks BC!


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Steephill, tizcycling, and whatever gets uploaded to Youtube.

I think the only classics NBC has the rights to are Paris-Roubiax, Fleche Wallone, and Liege. I know they don't have Flanders, Strade Biache, Milan-San Remo or Lombardia.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks Koronin.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

flattire said:


> I consider NBC Gold well worth the money. Last year it cost 39.99 for the season starting with the TDF and still in progress. 29.99 is the price for the races from now to the end of June. I don't know what the price for the complete year next year will be, I was not able to find that information. I only pay 30 dollars a month for basic cable, no sports channels or anything premium, my wife likes to watch the news. Unfortunately, we live in a mountainous area with very unreliable reception, otherwise I would have an antennae.
> 
> You can watch live or archived at your convenience, commercial free with Robbie McEwen and Mathew Keenan, I liked them very much and frankly better than Phil and Paul and not having to listen to the rest of that team (Bob Roll, Jens, etc.) was fabulous.
> 
> ...


Agree with this 100%...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> Agree with this 100%...


I ended up going with NBC Sports Gold as well. I hate that they don't cover the Italian races and some of the major Classics, but the coverage and convenience is good. I use the other options already mentioned above to try to catch those races. It's not the best situation, but it works for the most part.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

TricrossRich said:


> Agree with this 100%...


I signed up for the 2016-2017 subscription and renewed for 2017-2018. I agree, it's definitely worth it. But I have questions for others - I don't see either the Strade-Bianche on their schedule or Paris-Roubaix. I understand that they have limited Italian coverage, so I guess that cancels those plans tomorrow. But what about Paris-Roubaix? Sunday 4/8 is blank on their website. Can anyone else see the coverage listed? I watched it last year on their site and that in itself was worth the $30 subscription. I want to plan a Sunday morning party and ride around this.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Paris-Nice is on NBC in the middle of the night. I looked up NBCsports's page a couple days ago. Paris-Roubiax is listed for both Gold and TV coverage (but it's tape delayed don't remember the date). Liege as well. It does not have a TV date for Fleche Wallone. Didn't for Orman but it was on TV last night in the middle of the night. 
NBC does not have the rights to ANY of the Italian races. In the US those are held by Fubotv. NBC also does not have the rights to Fleche Wallone.

I'm hoping the Colombian tv/streaming site señal colombia remains non geo locked. They are covering Strade Bianche.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

You can play back most races here. He has the live stream of Strade-Bianche as well.

Classics – Tiz-Cycling


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Watched Stage 1 of Paris-Nice last night at 8p-10pm here in NorCal, great way to end the weekend, looking at getting Gold when the TdF starts so I get the whole year for $40 , I believe it's $30 if I sign till then. I'll wait! Hopefully stage 2 tonight same time.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

768Q said:


> Watched Stage 1 of Paris-Nice last night at 8p-10pm here in NorCal, great way to end the weekend, looking at getting Gold when the TdF starts so I get the whole year for $40 , I believe it's $30 if I sign till then. I'll wait! Hopefully stage 2 tonight same time.


2am on the east coast according to my satellite's tv guide. I agree it was nice to see it. I'm with you, if I can get the money together I may bite the bullet as well and buy NBC gold for the Tour for the entire year at that point.


----------

